# Working on an art in public places project....



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am painting an electric transformer box as part of our town's Art in Public Places Program. Its about 3/4 completed and I work on it 3-4 hours a day, on and off. So, I have been doing more painting and less slingshot shooting recently. I am donating my fee to a local youth program. Just thought I would share.

GP

*HELP..... HOW DO I ROTATE THIS PICTURES?*


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That's awesome of you. And great painting btw!! As for rotating pictures.....the only way I can get my pics to go on the right way is to take the pic horizontally, (volume buttons down)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Island made said:


> That's awesome of you. And great painting btw!! As for rotating pictures.....the only way I can get my pics to go on the right way is to take the pic horizontally, (volume buttons down)
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. The pictures are all rightsize up on my desktop but when I select them to attach to the forum they almost always come out on their sides. There must be some way to turn them before I hit"post". I am 80 years old so I guess I have an excuse, eh? By the way, my wife and I visited P.E. Island about five years ago. Nice place.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome of you. And great painting btw!! As for rotating pictures.....the only way I can get my pics to go on the right way is to take the pic horizontally, (volume buttons down)
> ...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

There you are. Handsome hat indeed!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Ordo said:


> There you are. Handsome hat indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend.....but, how do you do it?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking good GP!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome of you. And great painting btw!! As for rotating pictures.....the only way I can get my pics to go on the right way is to take the pic horizontally, (volume buttons down)
> ...


Glad you enjoyed your time here. We love it on the island.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

My pictures come out sideways often too.

That's a very cool painting, Pete!! Is that a transformer you're working on?


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> My pictures come out sideways often too.
> 
> That's a very cool painting, Pete!! Is that a transformer you're working on?


Yes it is an electric transformer box. Our town commissions artist to paint them. I don't really know how many have been painted but, there are a lot of them....obviously all different.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

After reading your post again, I see you mentioned that in the first sentence! :screwy:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > There you are. Handsome hat indeed!
> ...


Download one of many image editing software. I use Irfanview. If you use a smartphone you have also a lot of editing posibilities. Easy as snapping fingers.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, we need more positive things in our lives. like this. Sorry I’m not able to help on rotating your pictures.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Wow! What an improvement over all the old steel boxes on every corner. The only paint on the transformer boxes in Phoenix are spray paint with the initials of the local hoodlum.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

M Mars said:


> Wow! What an improvement over all the old steel boxes on every corner. The only paint on the transformer boxes in Phoenix are spray paint with the initials of the local hoodlum.


Since our city started this program we have almost no graffiti around town.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Ordo said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > Ordo said:
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

cool but i think its upside down now JC


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Progress today...... ( sorry these are still posting on their sides)


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Looking good, GP!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

That is really nice Pete. A lot of people will get enjoyment out of that.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

At this point I am getting eager to get it done. My contract requires me to paint the top even though at 6'4" I can't see what's painted on the top without a step ladder.......go figure.

GP


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> At this point I am getting eager to get it done. My contract requires me to paint the top even though at 6'4" I can't see what's painted on the top without a step ladder.......go figure.
> GP


Wow! Even the top? Hopefully the top can be a little more simple design. Be careful on that ladder.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I really enjoy looking at people’s art and crafts.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

This project is DONE!

Sorry some of this pictures came out on their sides but, you get the idea.

GP


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Great looking painting GP! You've got talent! It's nice you're giving back to the community and beautifying things.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Pete, that is beautiful. Well done


----------

